# Lycaste deppei



## tomp (May 20, 2022)

While these photos may make Lyc. deppie look a little homely, I can assure you it is actually quite beautiful.


----------



## JoeWheels (May 20, 2022)

Looks good.
Nice to see some more Lycastes.


----------



## Greenpaph (May 20, 2022)

Lovely . Mine died a few years ago !


----------

